
Showtime makes its entire library available for offline viewing on mobile - perseusprime11
https://techcrunch.com/2017/04/06/showtime-makes-its-entire-library-available-for-offline-viewing-on-mobile-devices/
======
perseusprime11
This is great considering that LTE hardly holds up all the bars to allow for
seamless streaming.

